# 790 stalling out



## altontractor (Nov 11, 2009)

We just had our first big storm of the season here in NH. While I was out clearing the driveway, my 790 just lost power and stalled. It wouldn't start again. I left it alone for about 10 minutes, and looked under the hood for anything obvious. I had electric and I had a 3/4 tank. 
It restarted after some more attempts and ran fine for 30 minutes of work. then the same thing happened again - in the middle of the road. 
Can anyone lead me in a troubleshooting direction here.
Oh yea, my hay shed collapsed and my dog don't love me no more.


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Alt, Frozen fuel? is it a diesel? may not like cold weather if it has summer diesel in it - might be gelling in the filter, in that case get some fuel conditioner in it.


----------



## altontractor (Nov 11, 2009)

It was either the fuel or the filter. I put conditioner in the tank and changed out the filter and we're back in business. Thanks for the response!


----------

